# First Anti-Cancer Nanoparticle Trial on Humans a Success



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> This Is the Future of the Fight Against Cancer


http://gizmodo.com/5501103/this-is-the-future-of-the-fight-against-cancer



> It sneaks in, evades the immune system, delivers the siRNA, and the disassembled components exit out.


.


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

> While they will have to finish the trials to make sure that there are no side-effects whatsoever, the team is very happy with the successful results and it's excited about what's coming


If the results work out the way they hope, this will be nothing less than a miracle for millions of people worldwide.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Probably a miracle for some people...

Everyone knows money in large doses cures aids and i see no difference in this situation.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Nothing cures aids but money buys lots of drugs which can prolong life, and sometimes for a long time, but to get something that kills cancer without killing the person or have serious side affects like chemo as in damaging nerves etc, that is a miracle


----------

